# Phottix Indra500LC with Canon RT



## jaayres20 (Nov 22, 2016)

I am a wedding photographer that already uses multiple Canon 600ex flashes. I have also been using a 600 watt battery powered studio strobe by Flashpoint. If feel like bringing a strobe to weddings has made my job much easier and because of the limitations of my current strobe I am looking to upgrade. This strobe looks very interesting to me. Has anyone had the chance to use one yet?

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1297247-REG/phottix_ph00330_indra_500lc_ttl_battery_powered.html


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 22, 2016)

jaayres20 said:


> I am a wedding photographer that already uses multiple Canon 600ex flashes. I have also been using a 600 watt battery powered studio strobe by Flashpoint. If feel like bringing a strobe to weddings has made my job much easier and because of the limitations of my current strobe I am looking to upgrade. This strobe looks very interesting to me. Has anyone had the chance to use one yet?
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1297247-REG/phottix_ph00330_indra_500lc_ttl_battery_powered.html


I'm also keen to get one of these.


----------

